# Traveling to Sharon Center OH



## Final Strut (Apr 20, 2016)

@West River WoodWorks , @ClintW , @davduckman2010 , and anyone else in that area or along the way, I am going to be back in your neck of the woods next week 4/25. Much like last time I came through, I will be traveling to Sharon center Monday 4/25 and be there though Thursday 4/28 and traveling home Friday 4/29. Right now it looks like I can make a stop on the way through Monday and I will have Tuesday night and possibly Thursday night free to meet up and could possibly make a stop on the way home Friday. If anyone is available and wants to meet up let me know. 

Scott

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 20, 2016)

Absolutely!
Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey Scott! Sorry for the late reply. If you have no plans already, I could make some time to meet up Tuesday night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 25, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Hey Scott! Sorry for the late reply. If you have no plans already, I could make some time to meet up Tuesday night.


Awesome. Shoot me your number in a p.m. and I will get in contact later today or sometime tomorrow and we'll figure something out.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 2, 2016)

Glad you could stop by again Scott, I had a good time!
Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------

